

Debugging Mars Pathfinder (the real story) - gnosis
http://www.kohala.com/start/papers.others/pathfinder.html

======
gte910h
Article definitely goes into enough depth to show anyone who's done RT
programming the exact issue. I'm fascinated that they could effectively update
code over that distance.

